

Keurig 2.0 Genuine K-Cup Spoofing Vulnerability - cnst
http://caffeinesecurity.blogspot.com/2014/12/keurig-20-genuine-k-cup-spoofing.html

======
cnst
As seen on
[http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Dec/37](http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2014/Dec/37).

Some prior discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7334778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7334778)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8241039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8241039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8444077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8444077)

